# Rochester, NY - Plow for Sale



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

Decided to give up plowing for now, traded in truck now selling plow.

7'6" Western Pro-Plow Ultra Mount

Plow was bought new in 2009 and has not had any issue with it since. I have had it on 3 trucks and did great. I only used it on 5-10 driveways a year since owned so minimal use. Stored in garage during summer. Changed fluid before winter starts every year with Western Fluid.

$2500.00 for plow side only. I do have truck side from a 2016 Silverado 2500HD that can also sell with it. Along with some spare parts and emergency kit. Will sell truck side separately once plow is sold.

More pictures available.


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

price drop - $2200


----------

